# What are my options in the Middle East?



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I separated from my husband in August this year and am now looking at treatment options. I have had 7 ivf cycles resulting in 5 ET's, 5 BFP's and 5 mc's. We had 2 frozen embryos left but don't think using them is an option at the moment. So I am currently living in the Middle East in Jordan, does anyone know what the options are in terms of donor sperm? I'm not sure if they will allow it for a single woman here so may have to return to the UK in the summer for treatment.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

So sorry to read about your miscarriages.

If you come to London for treatment, keep a look out for the Single Women meet-ups, as this looks to become a regular thing!
Hope you get to make a decision that works for you, unfortunately I have nothing to add about treatment in Jordan (unless they also have co-parenting/donor websites, which could be an option).
xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

You can't do any donor treatment or be treated as a single woman over here (Middle East) as far as I know for religious reason, people I have know have gone to Greece or the UK for treatment.


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi there,

In Dubai and Doha you have to bring a marriage certificate to have IVF.

Hope it all owes well.

Becky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i would check out with the FF lawyer Natalie or Lou but if you are only separated and not divorced there may be legal issues as well as your husband would need to sign forms, ther is no issue being treated as a single/divorced woman in the UK/greece/spain/usa/cyprus etc. Good Luck


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Currently I am having treatment in Greece (Serum) but please note your DS supplied for free must be anonymous due to Greek law. I would have to say I would recommend this highly however if the anon donor is not a problem for you.
Best wishes


----------

